# Nation Hospital/Bin Omeir



## Abz90

Hi everyone! I am just about to start a new job at Nation Hospital (previously Bin Omeir). I was just wondering if anyone knew any details about it ie. location, working conditions etc. I can't seem to find anything online but I'm putting this down to it being a new hospital - not even sure if it's open yet! I have previously worked in Dubai so I'm familiar with the UAE. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Racing_Goats

It's been mentioned here on the forum before by others who were applying or offered jobs there.


----------



## Abz90

As far as I can see there is one thread and they are questioning the salary and package. I am looking to see if anyone know the location of the hospital or staff accommodation and if anyone knows about the working conditions. All pretty straight forward stuff.


----------



## HappyMidwife

Abz90 said:


> Hi everyone! I am just about to start a new job at Nation Hospital (previously Bin Omeir). I was just wondering if anyone knew any details about it ie. location, working conditions etc. I can't seem to find anything online but I'm putting this down to it being a new hospital - not even sure if it's open yet! I have previously worked in Dubai so I'm familiar with the UAE. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Abz90

I'm in the same boat as you! I've also not been able to fine out much information about anything, I've been asking a lot of questions via my recruiter here in London but I believe because everything is new, the info is limited. I have been offered a job as a midwife. What will you be doing?


----------



## Abz90

Hi HappyMidwife!

Good to know someone else is going through the same! I am a general nurse and will be working on the wards. Just had word that my HAAD is complete. Now going through the rest of the paperwork. I know from asking my recruiter that the accommodation is a villa with 3 floors but have no idea where it is. The location should not be too much of an issue anyway as taxis are very cheap! It's just good to know where you're going to be living. Will you be living in the accommodation also?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Hi abz90!

Congrats on completion of your HAAD, I'm just at the start of getting my stuff together for it! How long did it all take for you? Yes I will be living there too so a little apprehensive as that's all I've heard too!


----------



## Abz90

Thank you HappyMidwife! I started the recruitment process in Feb and this is last of the paperwork to be done now. It took me 7 months to get to Dubai from start to finish last time but because I had done that I had a lot of the necessary paperwork required for this process so it hasn't been too bad. I hope it all moves quickly for you. Glad to know you will be living in the accommodation too!


----------



## HappyMidwife

Aaaaaw you're in Dubai. Nice. Would be great to keep in touch. I'll pm you


----------



## Abz90

No no I used to live in Dubai. Not anymore! Moving to Abu Dhabi to work at Nation! Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Xxcharl90

Hi I'm also in the same position, I've just sent all my stuff off for my haad this week. Would be good if we knew a little more about the accommodation and location. It's good to know there's others people in the same position, have either of you found out the opening date of the hospital yet?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Xxcharl90 said:


> Hi I'm also in the same position, I've just sent all my stuff off for my haad this week. Would be good if we knew a little more about the accommodation and location. It's good to know there's others people in the same position, have either of you found out the opening date of the hospital yet?


Unfortunately still waiting on the finer details! Are you a nurse? Good to know there's a few of us around


----------



## Xxcharl90

Yes it's good to know there's other people in the same position! I'm a staff nurse going to be working in day surgery. Are you going out alone? nice to speak to people who are going to be out there :blush:


----------



## HappyMidwife

Aw fab. Yes going on the adventure alone! Yikes!


----------



## Xxcharl90

Same here! Exciting and scary at the same time, can't wait to get over there tho, it's a lengthy process isn't it but sure will be worth it. would be good to keep in touch so we've got a contact, might even end up in the same villa :blush:


----------



## HappyMidwife

Yes indeed. I've written on your profile asking if you're on Facebook?


----------



## Xxcharl90

Tried private messaging you but won't let me and can't see anything you've sent, I'm on Facebook, I think you need a certain amount of posts to send private messages. Where are you from?


----------



## Abz90

I'm just waiting on my start date now! very exciting stuff!  I can't wait to get back to the Middle East. It's a shame most of the details are quite sketchy but I was very much the same when I went to Dubai so trying not to think too much about it. If I get out there soon I'll let you guys know.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Xxcharl90 said:


> Tried private messaging you but won't let me and can't see anything you've sent, I'm on Facebook, I think you need a certain amount of posts to send private messages. Where are you from?


After five (5) "good" posts the PM facility is automatically turned on for new members. Try it now you have made five posts (then we'll see if the computer thinks they're all "good".


----------



## Xxcharl90

Abz90 said:


> I'm just waiting on my start date now! very exciting stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get back to the Middle East. It's a shame most of the details are quite sketchy but I was very much the same when I went to Dubai so trying not to think too much about it. If I get out there soon I'll let you guys know.


Abz90 that's very exciting! Bet you can't wait, I'm pretty sure you'll be out there before me, still not getting any closer, feels at times it might not happen. Hope your start date comes up soon, then you can send us details and send us some pics of accommodation :blush:


----------



## 1226058

Hi Guys,
I sent my paperwork off in December. Just waiting to complete HAAD. Hopefully this will be soon now. My understanding is that I will be a hotel for 3 months and then I find my own accomodation. Hospital is not far from SKMC and Al Wahda etc so easy to get around the area. Quite central.


----------



## Abz90

Hi jostardust. I was going to be staying in the hospital provided accommodation but just found out this is apparently 15 girls sharing 1 villa! Not for me! The accommodation allowance offered was not enough to consider renting privately so it currently looks like I won't be going to Nation at all! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## 1226058

Hi Abz90,
Thats a shame about possibly not going. Have you not thought a bought maybe using the housing allowance and renting an apartment with another staff member or 2 to reduce costs and not live with 15 other people?


----------



## Abz90

jostardust said:


> Hi Abz90,
> Thats a shame about possibly not going. Have you not thought a bought maybe using the housing allowance and renting an apartment with another staff member or 2 to reduce costs and not live with 15 other people?



Hi Jo.
Unfortunately I really don't feel thats a feasible option. Their allowance is pitiful and I even doubt that between 3 people we would be a able to rent somewhere - you need at least 6 months rent to secure some places if not more. Also, I didn't really want to have to be worrying about bills etc when I was there. Not for a while anyway!


----------



## 1226058

Abz90 said:


> Hi Jo.
> Unfortunately I really don't feel thats a feasible option. Their allowance is pitiful and I even doubt that between 3 people we would be a able to rent somewhere - you need at least 6 months rent to secure some places if not more. Also, I didn't really want to have to be worrying about bills etc when I was there. Not for a while anyway!


Will you still look for a post in another hospital? I think offers are not what they used to be. My friend went to Saudi though and she has no bills to pay and has her own one bedroom apartment in hospital accommodation. How long have you been waiting to go from your offer? 
Jo


----------



## Abz90

Yes I think I will. I wouldn't consider Saudi but somewhere else in Abu Dhabi. I worked in Dubai and had a 2 bedroom flat that I shared with one other girl. It was perfect. I've been waiting since January so quite annoyed that I've only just found this out (and not through my agent might I add) as I feel like I've been completely wasting my time with this.


----------



## 1226058

Abz90 said:


> Yes I think I will. I wouldn't consider Saudi but somewhere else in Abu Dhabi. I worked in Dubai and had a 2 bedroom flat that I shared with one other girl. It was perfect. I've been waiting since January so quite annoyed that I've only just found this out (and not through my agent might I add) as I feel like I've been completely wasting my time with this.


Ive been waiting since November. Sunmitted documents to dataflow in december. Was finally sent to HAAD 2 weeks ago but one certificate couldnt be verified so hoping this isnt an issue. Has took so long to get this far. Ive lived in abu dhabi before so know things can be slow to start. I cant see me being there before august now at the earliest?? Not sure how long HAAD take. How far did you get with paperwork?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Abz90 that's a shame that you won't be coming. Would you not be willing to give it a go?


----------



## 1226058

Can any of you guys tell me how long it took from dataflow verification to getting HAAD licence granted?? Thanks


----------



## Abz90

No I can't consider uprooting my life to live like a student. I was planning on settling in Abu Dhabi, can't imagine that would be happening in that situation! Sorry jostardust, I was a few months I think.


----------



## HappyMidwife

Yikes. Hope I didn't offend Abz90. Good luck, I'm sure that you'll find another opportunity ASAP as the Middle East seem to be crying out for western staff xx


----------



## Abz90

Happy midwife, not at all! Thank you! I hope so. Also hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## gaspershut

Been reading all of your posts and I have to say all of you guys have generous offers from the Hospital compared to our race . 

As far as I know the HAAD will have some delays in processing all of the Licenses due to some reshuffling thing happening in their authority. 

And based from the status of the Hospital, they just recently moved in last first week of July so lots of things had been going on since then.


----------



## Effy30

Abz90 said:


> Happy midwife, not at all! Thank you! I hope so. Also hope it all works out well for you.



Hey! I'm also joining the hospital! Have you have any new information about a start date or accommodation? I'm so excited!


----------



## HappyMidwife

Hi Effy,

From what I've been told, they won't be offering accommodation anymore as the villas they had aren't suitable. But apparently they are working with agencies to source flats etc for us.


----------



## Effy30

Aw that's a shame! Where did you hear that from? I haven't been given any info about that accommodation.

Has anyone been given a start date or told to resign from there current job?


----------



## Effy30

I got told not to resign until I have been given an official start date?

Doesn't anyone who any more information?


----------



## HappyMidwife

Effy30 said:


> Aw that's a shame! Where did you hear that from? I haven't been given any info about that accommodation.
> 
> Has anyone been given a start date or told to resign from there current job?


This was what my recruiter told me, but who knows, could well change!? I haven't got a start date yet or handed in my notice. I was told to wait until my visa etc was approved. Are you London based Effy?


----------



## Effy30

HappyMidwife said:


> Effy30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw that's a shame! Where did you hear that from? I haven't been given any info about that accommodation.
> 
> Has anyone been given a start date or told to resign from there current job?
> 
> 
> 
> This was what my recruiter told me, but who knows, could well change!? I haven't got a start date yet or handed in my notice. I was told to wait until my visa etc was approved. Are you a nurse Effy?
Click to expand...

Yeah I am, sorry I have never used a forum site before lol!
I wonder when they will be wanting us over, I'm really looking forward to it all but it's hard not knowing when. I hope it's soon!! I guess we are all on the same boat.


----------



## shabs1

*Update*

So from what i hear, the hospital is yet to open but word on streets in maybe June/July!!! - just the final inspection needed - 90% done just the last 10% accreditation needed. I heard from a recruiter that they have just sent out a nurse this month so slowly but surely something is happening!

exciting (but cautious) times as still delayed!


----------



## Nurse1985

shabs1 said:


> So from what i hear, the hospital is yet to open but word on streets in maybe June/July!!! - just the final inspection needed - 90% done just the last 10% accreditation needed. I heard from a recruiter that they have just sent out a nurse this month so slowly but surely something is happening!
> 
> exciting (but cautious) times as still delayed!



Hi!

Thank you for sharing this information! I'm also waiting to start my new job and very excited when it will be.

Greetings!


----------



## shabs1

Nurse1985 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this information! I'm also waiting to start my new job and very excited when it will be.
> 
> Greetings!


Hi Nurse1985

Bare in mind the UAE is slow to do everything - the hospital was scheduled to open in 1st Quarter 2016!! its now going to be atleast 2nd Quarter 2017 if not 3rd Quarter!

What position have you applied for?
I will be in theatres.


----------



## Nurse1985

shabs1 said:


> Hi Nurse1985
> 
> Bare in mind the UAE is slow to do everything - the hospital was scheduled to open in 1st Quarter 2016!! its now going to be atleast 2nd Quarter 2017 if not 3rd Quarter!
> 
> What position have you applied for?
> I will be in theatres.



Really slow indeed but it's good to know there are a few of us around. I have been offered a job as a nurse on the VIP ward. Last January I visited the hospital during my holiday in Abu Dhabi and it's really looking nice and almost finished.

Greetings!


----------



## shabs1

Nurse1985 said:


> Really slow indeed but it's good to know there are a few of us around. I have been offered a job as a nurse on the VIP ward. Last January I visited the hospital during my holiday in Abu Dhabi and it's really looking nice and almost finished.
> 
> Greetings!


Hi 1985
I am thinking of going on holiday there too and checking it out before i go!
hoping i wont need to though and they send me out there!

hows the application going?
I have passed my dataflow and HAAD- just now awaiting security clearance.

regards


----------



## Nurse1985

shabs1 said:


> Hi 1985
> I am thinking of going on holiday there too and checking it out before i go!
> hoping i wont need to though and they send me out there!
> 
> hows the application going?
> I have passed my dataflow and HAAD- just now awaiting security clearance.
> 
> regards



Hi Shabs1,

I really hope it's not needed to check the hospital for you! When I visited the hospital they told me my file is complete, so also my security clearance I guess? I started the process in june 2016.

Regards


----------



## shabs1

Nurse1985 said:


> Hi Shabs1,
> 
> I really hope it's not needed to check the hospital for you! When I visited the hospital they told me my file is complete, so also my security clearance I guess? I started the process in june 2016.
> 
> Regards


I started it in November 2016! and if ur still waiting then thats not a good sign for me! although I beleive a major factor in the slowness of the recruitment has been the hospital not being open yet. 
Must be getting close now!


----------



## HappyMidwife

I started the process a year ago (Feb 2016) and still waiting on a mobilisation date. (All clearance etc done!) It's incredibly slow, so wouldn't bank on June/July. I've been in touch with people who were recruited in 2015!


----------



## shabs1

HappyMidwife said:


> I started the process a year ago (Feb 2016) and still waiting on a mobilisation date. (All clearance etc done!) It's incredibly slow, so wouldn't bank on June/July. I've been in touch with people who were recruited in 2015!


Goodness me!!! 2015!!! incredible!

although as stated before i strongly beleive the main cause of this is the fact the hospital has not been open. either way, its an incredibly slow and frustrating process.


----------



## shabs1

any news from anyone with regards to mobilisation?/application process? opening dates?

I know of one/two who have been given mobilisation dates so things are starting to move..FINALLY!!!!


----------



## juliene

*broken heart*

worst, I applied last year and been offered, documents passed and had my license and till now not on board. I asked for cancellation of my papers, license et al and they have told me that they cannot this time because of the reason that they can't be approved for the quota that HAAD asked them for total number staff.
Here no job, no income, and my license are on used....so disgusted!


----------

